# Please Help!



## Quad (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey guys, I need some advice
I have a RBP about 6-7 inches long, that I've had for about 4 years now, and just recently, in the past couple weeks, he's stopped eating completely. His dorsal fin has become frayed-looking and he's been breathing hard, non-stop. I've also noticed in the past couple days that hes been swimming towards the top and swimming diagonally, with the upper part of the head sticking around the surface. I typically feed it shrimp, catfish, tilapia, or whatever kind of white-meat fish I can find. 
Temp - 78 deg 
Ph- 7
Nitrates, Nitrites, and Ammonia are all good

Does anyone have any idea what this could be? 
I've been looking around and the only thing I can think of is TB, which isn't good...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

if you have pictures that would help. also post more info about the tank size, filtration, and also post exact numbers for ammonia nitrites and nitrates. just saying they are good are not enough we need numbers to provide advice. it does sound like there is a issue but we need more info. solo P's are a lil different then a group because there is no competition for food.


----------



## Quad (Apr 5, 2006)

I'll try and get some pics later today. Sorry, when I posted that last night, it was already 1:30AM. either way, here you go...
Ph: 6.8
Kh: 40 ppm
Gh: 150ppm
Nitirite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 20ppm

Tank size 29gal 
Filterenguin Biowheel 350 with pot scrubbers as bio-substrate


----------



## Quad (Apr 5, 2006)

My fish has passed. This morning he looked about the same as he did last night, so I figured he'd at least survive until I could get back from class, but he didn't make it. Correction from previous post- hes 8 inches long...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

sorry about the loss. hopefully someone will provide a little more feedback for you. still if you have pictures to post i think they will help. i dont know if you had a chance to snap any.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Like AS said, post some pics of the fish if possible. 
How often and how much did you do waterchanges ? Is there something abnormal visible in the gill area ? 
Sorry for the loss mate....


----------



## thegod81 (Dec 29, 2006)

I have a red belly in the similar scenario what should i do? the two topics I read on here the fish died the next day.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

thegod81 said:


> I have a red belly in the similar scenario what should i do? the two topics I read on here the fish died the next day.


Test your water and post the numbers


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Weird swimming could of been something wrong with its swim bladder which is something you cant do much if any to help. Hard to say just based off one sentence of description though, but sorry for your loss


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Please post some pics asap


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I agree with Sean . perhaps lower the water Level and add aquarium salt to your tank . other than Swim Bladder who knows....


----------

